# Spell checker (joke)



## dmmj (Mar 19, 2011)

Before I start this is not intended toward anyone I just thought it was funny.

Spell Checker

I halve a spelling checker,
It came with my pea see.
It plainly marks four my revue
Mistakes I dew knot sea.

Eye strike a key and type a word
And weight four it two say
Weather eye am wrong oar write
It shows me strait aweigh.

As soon as a mist ache is maid
It nose bee fore two long
And eye can put the era rite
Its rarely ever wrong.

I've scent this massage threw it,
And I'm shore your pleased too no
Its letter prefect in every weigh;
My checker tolled me sew.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 19, 2011)

Very funny, "Sir."


----------



## DeanS (Mar 19, 2011)

Good stuff, David!


----------



## bettinge (Mar 19, 2011)

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at an Elingsh uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in
waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht frist
and lsat ltteer is at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you
can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey
lteter by it slef but the wrod as a wlohe. So tell me, how iprmoetnt can
spellnig be?


----------



## DeanS (Mar 19, 2011)

bettinge said:


> Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at an Elingsh uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in
> waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht frist
> and lsat ltteer is at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you
> can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey
> ...



Well done and well put...
but 'it slef' should read 'ilstef'

Just playin'


----------



## hali (Mar 19, 2011)

very good


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 19, 2011)

That kind of gave me a headache 



bettinge said:


> Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at an Elingsh uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in
> waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht frist
> and lsat ltteer is at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you
> can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey
> ...



I've always thought this was the coolest thing


----------



## Angi (Mar 19, 2011)

Probably the only reason I can read LOL!


----------



## Isa (Mar 21, 2011)

LOL very funny DMMJ


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 21, 2011)

Great!


----------

